# Where To Buy Coal?



## Fowlmouth (Oct 4, 2008)

I am looking to get a couple of 5 gallon buckets full of coal. Where can coal be purchased in the Salt Lake valley? I used to go to Valley Coal, but they are no longer around.


----------



## .45 (Sep 21, 2007)

That's odd, I'll drive by there tomorrow and see what's going on.

KSL shows some....https://www.ksl.com/classifieds/listing/50679985

I have about 3 buckets full, you can have.


----------



## Fowlmouth (Oct 4, 2008)

.45 said:


> That's odd, I'll drive by there tomorrow and see what's going on.
> 
> KSL shows some....https://www.ksl.com/classifieds/listing/50679985
> 
> I have about 3 buckets full, you can have.


I was told they are no longer around. hmmm....Maybe that is incorrect???


----------



## .45 (Sep 21, 2007)

They closed two years ago. I talked to a woman who claims coal can only be bought in Price .


----------



## middlefork (Nov 2, 2008)

I guess it depends on what size you are looking for.
I just Googled Buy Coal and Tractor Supply and Lowe's popped up


----------



## Fowlmouth (Oct 4, 2008)

.45 said:


> They closed two years ago. I talked to a woman who claims coal can only be bought in Price .


That's too bad. That was a good place to get it.


----------



## Huge29 (Sep 17, 2007)

Come down to coal country, duh. We have two places here in town that sell it. If all else fails try Sutherlands there, since they sell it at their price location they may be able to bring some up for you, their manager just moved from down here.


----------



## 7mm Reloaded (Aug 25, 2015)

There's a patch of coal on the side of road on the way from Orangeville to Joes res. Starts great campfires but I would never do that.;-)


----------

